

Facebook's iOS Shimmer written in JavaScript/Canvas - gitmachina
https://github.com/tedtoy/ShimmerJS
As some of you may know, Facebook recently open sourced their &quot;shimmering&quot; code used as a loading indicator. This is my attempt at duplicating the functionality in JavaScript and canvas. Any feedback on the code is very welcome!&lt;p&gt;The link is to the source. Here is the demo page:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tedtoy.github.io&#x2F;ShimmerJS&#x2F;
======
officialjunk
tangent: there's a nice mouse position based shimmer effect on failoverflow's
logo here: [http://fail0verflow.com/](http://fail0verflow.com/)

it's pretty clever how it actually works, in my opinion.

